# starting to turn ugly



## cgh (Jan 18, 2012)

well not sure what to say here, 
my back story is in here somewhere, 
just need to vent, the last few days have been hard.
we had a bad weekend which ended in a shouting match.
but let me start from the beginning on friday.
my wife was due to speak at a conferance on saturday and she was booked into a hotel for Friday night, she asked me would I stay and I agreed. so we dropped kids of ather sisters and i agreed to help settle the kids whilst my wfe went for the conferance dinner. she didnt come back till just before 23.00 after leaving me at 18.45. now dont get me wrong but i was pee'd off. so by the time i got to the bedroom all i wanted to do was sleep. so she kept updating her presentation.
cue saturday morning and she tells me she was going to check that all was setup for her, no problem i thought, she comes back an hour and a half later with a muffin for me. she had had breakfast, so i got ready and got the bus to her sisters to get the kids, that night we started to talk and the talk keeps coming back to feelings and emotions and i'm fed up with it. i told her this and she got upset and I just said i was going to bed. I was annoyed and went to the spare room.
i got up Sunday and went golfing, as soon as i walked in the dooor she went out, not even a hello. the kids told me she was going to Mass, so i made lunch for 13.30 and no sign of her.
with the big game on at 16.00 and still no sign by 15.30 i got the kids ready and walked down to the Pub. I had a few pints, kids got thier bottles of fizzy and crisps ( actually had a great time ) and went home after, the wife was home and basically ignored me. not long after the kids went to bed she goes of on one and starts shouting at me. so in turn we both starting saying some really hurtfull things and woke the kids with the shouting. I tried to put an end to the shouting and she went off again but didnt shout this time, accused me of been a irrisponsible parent brining the kids to the pub, claiming a solicitor would tear me to pieces over it. there was plenty said on both sides. so i went back to the spare room again, I'm just so fed up with all of this. 
next morning she left for work early before i got up, so i brought the kids to the childminder and went to work, i get a olive branch text from her saying we need to work this out, 
I agreed and last night I said we had a lot to think about and i didnt really want to talk about us tonight. she went to bed and had the door closed so i went back to the spare room.
I just sent her a email basically saying we need to make a decision one way or the other as i am fed up with this rollercoaster,

sorry for the rant...... so need to vent


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

How about next time when she's at a conference asking her what time she'll be back and that you would probably like to spend some time together if she can come back early?

And I hope you didn't go to the pub (bar) in car with your kids. A couple of pints and then headed home with them, I would be pissed off also.

And being pissy that Saturday because she already had breakfast without you but brought you a muffin. Did you ask her that you wanted to have breakfast with her or did you just want to whine like a little kid and run out of there with your feelings all hurt.

Look, we can't read a woman's mind and they can't read ours. Unless you open your mouth and tell her things how is she supposed to know you wanted to do something with her.

She asked you to go with her and you turned into a little kid who got his lollipop taken away. Who wouldn't be pissed. Communicate, that'll solve alot of your problems.

I'll bet you anything, you won't be going with her again to her next conference if your attitude doesn't change. Could have been a great weekend away from the kids for you both and you blew it IMO


----------

